# P1145 again?



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

My 01 Pathfinder, threw the P1145 code a few weeks ago. I got the Intake valve timing sensor and replaced it. Left the battery disconnected over the weekend. Drove it for a day and it came back again? Any ideas what is causing this?


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

If it doesn't go away with a few drive cycles it could be a few things :

1 - clean engine grounds

2 - harness or connectors
- pin 3 of connector should have 12 volts
- pin 1 should have continuity to ground


3 - acculmulataion of debris on magnetic pickup on camshft

4 - faulty sensor or installed incorrectly

5 - problems with:
- crankshaft position sensor (REF)
- crankshft position sensor (POS)
- crankshaft position sensor (PHASE)


There no other codes like P1135 or P1136 ??

Any other issues with the vehicle speed sensor or the engine coolant temperature sensor ??


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

No, just the one code. I'm due for an oil change maybe that will help.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

did you replace the driver side sensor? There is one on each side.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

supraholic said:


> did you replace the driver side sensor? There is one on each side.


That would give a different code.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

golfer said:


> That would give a different code.



I replaced the passenger side sensor.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

I did this few months ago.

P1145 is driver side

http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfin...sensor-part-number-anyone.html?highlight=1145

Check this too..
http://forums.********.com/zerothread?id=108741

Try replacing the sensor from the driver side with the one you removed from the passenger side..


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

It would probably help if the correct one was replaced.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

golfer said:


> It would probably help if the correct one was replaced.



DOH!!  

I guess that would be my other hand. I picked up another sensor and replaced the driver's side. Seems to have solved it.

Thanks


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

blitZ said:


> DOH!!
> 
> I guess that would be my other hand. I picked up another sensor and replaced the driver's side. Seems to have solved it.
> 
> Thanks


dont feel all that bad.. once you fix one side, the code for the other side will be comin soon..

I had to replace both sides too.. just few months apart..


----------



## LunchBox (Jul 22, 2006)

1145 is the drivers side. 1140 is the pass side.


----------



## juanbarrera20 (Jul 28, 2021)

Ok so I got my 2001 pathfinder for about 6 months already even tho is an old car it only has 116k miles. 
I have no check engine light on at all however due to high gas consumption I decided to put the scanner on and got a P1145 Intake Timmin S/Circuit B2 and the p0139, p0138, p0150 which disappear after I changed both intake valve timing sensors driver and passenger side but still have the code p1145 and just check that the driver sensor had a leak which I fix but that didn't took the code out.
Oil changed done less than 300 miles ago with full synthetic high millage and new filter, spark plugs and coils changed less than 1k miles ago. 
Do I have to drive the car certain amount of millage for the code to be clear? 
Another oil changed is required? 



golfer said:


> If it doesn't go away with a few drive cycles it could be a few things :
> 
> 1 - clean engine grounds
> 
> ...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

juanbarrera20 said:


> Ok so I got my 2001 pathfinder for about 6 months already even tho is an old car it only has 116k miles.
> I have no check engine light on at all however due to high gas consumption I decided to put the scanner on and got a P1145 Intake Timmin S/Circuit B2 and the p0139, p0138, p0150 which disappear after I changed both intake valve timing sensors driver and passenger side but still have the code p1145 and just check that the driver sensor had a leak which I fix but that didn't took the code out.
> Oil changed done less than 300 miles ago with full synthetic high millage and new filter, spark plugs and coils changed less than 1k miles ago.
> Do I have to drive the car certain amount of millage for the code to be clear?
> Another oil changed is required?


If you replaced the sensor and that didn't fix it, you could have a bad driver's side, intake timing control solenoid. You'll also want to make check the oil pressure at idle with the engine warmed up and compare to manufacturer specs.


----------

